# How Many Shampoos Do You Own?



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Just saw the Shampoo thread and was wondering.... Because we are all trying to get the perfect shampoo and conditioner for our Havs. 

I know I am not the only one who owns more than 2 shampoos/conditioners!

Here is the poll!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I am down to 3 - #1 All Systems, Isle of Dog and Equyss. I love the #1 All Systems best, then IOD. Don't like the Equyss at all.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Ha! I went and pulled out the shampoo drawer under the sink. There are nine gallon sizes of different ones and I'm not going to count all the small bottles.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ok. My new favorite combo is Plum Silky shampoo with Coat handlers Conditioner! My boys have never felt or smelled so good... But I have Isle of dog shampoo, conditioner and leave in spray (gallon sizes>) There is also the DVM and Virbac medicated shampoo and conditioner. the SPA blueberry facial shampoo, the whitening shampoo for paws that have grass stains...and then the good old Pantene smooth and silky for Cash and the one for blondes for Jasper. yup I'm nuts-- but I know I am good company.

Oh, I forgot to mention the CC silk spirits I have too...and then there was the Eqyss I gave away because I was allergic.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Just buying the shampoos doesn't keep your dogs clean, trust me


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Definitely more than 9, but I only use 3 of them regularly.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I have the remnants of many, many, but currently use PlumSilky and Quicker Slicker. They work really well and the boys smell delicious but not overpowering.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm sorry,but I needed to close this poll. This is a better item for a thread rather then a poll Linda.

Thank you.
Julie


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

ound: That's funny!

When I started this poll, I already had ordered another shampoo and conditioner! Ughhhh! Even though Dexter was bathed at the kennel on Friday....I just had to rebath on Sunday...it is just something I need to do on one of my days off. 

And....used the new shampoo and conditioner on Dexter.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Love Coat Handler's conditioner but haven't found the perfect shampoo. 

Missy, this may be a dumb question, but is it the Pantene for humans or do they make one for dogs? :redface:
Gina


----------

